# Nên chọn bàn ăn màu gì là phù hợp nhất



## stdabds (19 Tháng chín 2021)

Tại sao bạn nên lựa chọn màu bàn ăn phù hợp?​
Tạo điểm nhấn cho gian bếp​
Bất cứ căn phòng nào trong ngôi nhà cũng cần sự hài hòa, một tổng thể nội thật hoàn chỉnh và chỉn chu, như vậy, tổ ấm mới thực sự hoàn hảo nhất. Trong gian bếp, kệ bếp, tủ bếp và bộ bàn ăn là những món đồ nội thất cơ bản, không thể thiếu giúp nơi “tụ họp” gia đình trở nên ấm cúng, tuyệt vời hơn nữa.

Một trong những bí quyết để giúp căn bếp thêm nổi bật, sang trọng hơn chính là chọn một bộ bàn ăn có kiểu dáng và thiết kế thật phù hợp. Vì vậy, đặt một bộ bàn ăn có màu sắc phù hợp vào gian bếp, không gian sẽ trở nên nổi bật, rạng ngời và bừng sáng hơn hẳn.








Bàn ăn màu sắc phù hợp tăng cảm giác ngon miệng​
Ít ai biết rằng, trong phong cách thiết kế nội thất ở các nhà hàng, quán ăn sang trọng, màu sắc bức tường, ánh đèn lẫn bàn ăn có thể tăng cảm giác thèm ăn, kích thích khẩu vị của mỗi người rất hiệu quả. Điều này đã được nghiên cứu khoa học về tâm lý chứng minh là hoàn toàn chính xác.

Do đó, bạn có thể ứng dụng quy tắc này để giải quyết cho thắc mắc rằng nên chọn bàn ăn màu gì cho hợp lý.

Theo đó, các bộ bàn ăn có màu sắc ấm nóng như nâu, nâu đen, nâu đỏ, đỏ hay vân gỗ tự nhiên mang đến sự ấm cúng, tăng cảm giác ngon miệng hơn là các màu như trắng, xám, xanh da trời…

Phù hợp theo phong thủy mang đến tài lộc

Trong phong thủy, màu sắc bàn ăn cũng vô cùng quan trọng vì nó có thể mang đến tài lộc, tiền tài, tự thịnh vượng cho gia chủ. Theo đó, màu sắc bàn ăn phù hợp nhất có thể kích thích các luồng sinh khí, vận may đến cho các thành viên trong ngôi nhà chính là nâu, nâu vàng, nâu đỏ…

Nên chọn bàn ăn màu gì là hợp lý nhất?

Phù hợp với các thành viên trong gia đình​Căn nhà là tổ ấm riêng của mỗi gia đình, vì vậy, thiết kế bên trong lẫn bên ngoài đều mang đậm nét cá tính của gia chủ hay từng thành viên. Căn bếp hay việc nên chọn bàn ăn màu gì cũng vậy, phải làm sao để phù hợp nhất với sở thích, ý muốn và sự yêu cầu của mọi thành viên trong gia đình. Sở dĩ như vậy là bởi vì gian bếp là không gian sinh hoạt chung, thiết kế nội thất bếp và bàn ăn phải chiều lòng mọi người thì bữa cơm gia đình mới đầm ấm, sum vầy.

Hơn nữa, một căn bếp được đầu tư và thiết kế, trang trí theo mong muốn chung của cả gia đình sẽ giúp mỗi người có cảm giác thư giãn, thoải mái nhất khi đến đây.







Phù hợp với không gian căn bếp

Căn phòng bếp được trang bị các món đồ nội thất từ gỗ theo tông màu tự nhiên là nâu đỏ hay gỗ sồi trắng, chắc chắn, bạn nên chọn bàn ăn có màu sao cho phù hợp và hài hòa nhất. Lấy ví dụ trong trường hợp đồ nội thất phòng bếp đều từ gỗ sồi trắng ánh vàng, nhưng bạn lại chọn bộ bàn ăn màu nâu đen, chắc chắn tổng thể sẽ không được hài hòa và hoàn hảo.

Màu sắc bộ bàn ăn với không gian căn bếp phải tương quan với nhau, bên cạnh đó cũng phải thật hài hòa với những món đồ khác trong phòng.

*Phù hợp với diện tích căn phòng*

Màu sắc cũng mang đến cảm giác về không gian rộng rãi hay thoáng mát. Với những căn phòng bếp hẹp, bạn nên chọn bộ bàn ăn một màu, thiết kế đơn giản và mềm mại để tạo sự thoải mái, rộng rãi. Trong khi đó, với diện tích căn bếp lớn, bạn có thể chọn các bộ bàn ăn theo phong cách tân cổ điển bắt mắt, kích cỡ lớn nếu thích.

*Một số mẫu bàn ăn gỗ tự nhiên đẹp mắt*

























Nếu có bất cứ thắc mắc gì về việc nên chọn bàn ăn màu nào, Nội thất Viva sẽ giúp bạn giải đáp thật cặn kẽ.


----------

